# Hong Kong Registered Shipping



## kieran (Apr 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> To promptly retrieve the record of your item, please key in your Enquiry Reference Number (if available), for example, 05000123A:



^^Once I enter my tracking number, i'm sent to a page that asks for the above^^. I tried to enter my shoptemp  order number, and I also entered nothing. Should I enter anything? I can only enter 9 digits. I made my order last wednesday. I undersdtand that it takes some time for my order to come up on their system, but I am just wondering about the "Enquiry Reference Number".

Thanks.


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2010)

that number's not available unfortunately, you should ask the support as to why your package still cant be tracked after so many days.
please contact the support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 26, 2010)

kieran said:
			
		

> _I tried to enter my shoptemp  order number_, and I also entered nothing. Should I enter anything? I can only enter 9 digits. I made my order last wednesday.
> Thanks.



You need to enter a HK post tracking number such as RB157119787HK (mine) into http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp
Not your ShopTemp order number.


----------



## kieran (Apr 26, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> kieran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am well aware of this. I tried to enter various things into the "Enquiry Reference Number" page, which is what appears after you enter the 13 digit number.

Anyhow, Thanks Costello for your response!

Edit: tk_saturn: I entered your tracking ID into the system. Was this all the information that was available to you:
" Destination - United Kingdom

The item (RB157119787HK) left Hong Kong for its destination on 9-Feb-2010"

^^Was it ever updated?


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's what Royal Mail have to say about tracking on "International Signed for"



Spoiler



Trackable
International Signed For items are electronically tracked only up to the point they leave the UK.



I'd hazard the reverse is true for packages entering the UK (Royal Mail for some reason don't load the data into their system when it arrives) and indeed any other postal service.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 26, 2010)

kieran said:
			
		

> Edit: tk_saturn: I entered your tracking ID into the system. Was this all the information that was available to you:
> " Destination - United Kingdom
> 
> The item (RB157119787HK) left Hong Kong for its destination on 9-Feb-2010"
> ...


I gave you that as an example so you can see what it looks like when you enter a valid tracking number. That is the last update you get from them, before that there was something a long the lines of "we have you package posted on xxx", then "your package is due to leave for it's destination on xxx".

Once it leaves HongKong the tracking shifts to the domestic postal service in the receiving country, as it's them who take the signature. Once they have it, you may be able to enter the tracking on the Irish postal website and get the tracking info for the irish part of it's journey. It's up to them if they display the tracking info on their website for Airmail Registered packages, Royal Mail doesn't. The tracking numbers are an international standard, in the UK our domestic tracking packages just swap the HK for GB. 

I've had HK tracking numbers where it's taken a few days for them to be accepted on the HK post website, but it does eventually accept them. I've had a package just sat on 'we have your package' for over a week. Sometimes it's just out of the retailers hands.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 27, 2010)

@ tk_staturn:

I was about to ask the exact question, but know I understand why that's happening.... Thaaaanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(LOL it's like _im_ the one who made this thread and got it solved)


----------

